# Looking to Adopt a Single Male House Pigeon - Houston Texas



## Pigeonlivesmatter2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello, I live in Houston Texas and I'm looking to adopt a pigeon!

In our current living situation we would need a bird that would be fine with just free flight of the house instead of an outdoor cage. We have a cockatiel who flies around the house and keep us company already, so they would have to be nice to other birds. I'm only looking for a single pigeon, so no breeding pairs, preferably a male. 

Let me know if you have one up for adoption, thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You do know that a cockatiel can injure a pigeon? Letting them out together isn't really a great idea. Why not just get another cockatiel?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are determined to get a pigeon, would try Craigslist. I apologize for not knowing geography. Here is an example of an ad I noticed recently:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/5738211145.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not a good idea. Tiels can take off a pigeons beak. If you want to have both, than they shouldn't be out at the same time. If you want birds that can be flown together, then better off to buy something more compatible. Just not worth the chance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Not a good idea. Tiels can take off a pigeons beak. If you want to have both, than they shouldn't be out at the same time. If you want birds that can be flown together, then better off to buy something more compatible. Just not worth the chance.


*THIS ^^^, it is not even worth taking a chance. They are different spieces with different needs and personalities and really should not be allowed free flight together. *


----------

